# Zugriff auf MySQL-Datenbank im Internet



## rammellaus (11. Aug 2004)

hallo leute,
ich habe jetzt so ziemlich alle wichtigen grundlagen in java gelernt....
nun habe ich vor ein erstes grösseres projekt zu programmieren, jedoch
muss ich dazu wissen wie man in einer Java Anwendung (also kein applet)
Informationen aus einer MySql Datenbank aus dem Internet holt, die
ich angelegt habe!

Könnt ihr mir das erläutern oder vielleicht Links zum lesen geben?


Mfg rammellaus

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Titel angepaßt_


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Aug 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC.

Hier steht schon mal, wie man die Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbauen kann.

Infos zum Thema JDBC:
http://java.sun.com/products/jdbc/


----------



## rammellaus (11. Aug 2004)

mysql.java:13: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Connection
location: class mysql
    Connection connection = null;
    ^
mysql.java:25: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : variable DriverManager
location: class mysql
        connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, username, password);
                     ^
mysql.java:28: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class SQLException
location: class mysql
    } catch (SQLException e) {
             ^
3 errors



wobei ich mal behaupte das 2 und 3 folge fehler sind?


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

hast du den import drinne
bitte mal imports posten


----------



## rammellaus (11. Aug 2004)

mh auf der page stand nix von import (oder ich habs übersehn  )
habe nur java.io.* java.awt.* und java.awt.event.* drin.... 

habe mir aber schon gedacht das es ansowas liegt..... was muss ich denn importieren?


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

rammellaus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mh auf der page stand nix von import (oder ich habs übersehn  )
> habe nur java.io.* java.awt.* und java.awt.event.* drin....
> 
> habe mir aber schon gedacht das es ansowas liegt..... was muss ich denn importieren?



import java.sql.Connection
dies ist die Connection

rest sollte analog sein


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Aug 2004)

Die Imports fehlen leider im JDA.

Wenn Du Dir die Fehlermeldungen ansiehst, weißt Du aber eigentlich schon, welche Klassen Du importieren mußt:



> mysql.java:13: cannot resolve symbol
> symbol : class *Connection*
> location: class mysql
> Connection connection = null;
> ...


----------



## rammellaus (11. Aug 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Imports fehlen leider im JDA.
> 
> Wenn Du Dir die Fehlermeldungen ansiehst, weißt Du aber eigentlich schon, welche Klassen Du importieren mußt:
> 
> ...



ok, dazu gelernt...... aber wenn ich weiss welche klasse, woher weiss ich wo die ist? also diesmal ist sie ja in java.sql.*


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

http://www.cs.fh-aargau.ch/docs/java-jdk-1.2.2/api/
und da kannst du dann unter allclasses schauen wo die ist, die du brauchst :?


----------



## bygones (11. Aug 2004)

ne IDE benutzen oder in die API schauen


----------



## rammellaus (11. Aug 2004)

coole danke euch, ihr seid super und super schnell!!!

ps: will jetzt für die kleine frage nicht extra thread öffnen, kann mir daher jemand am rande sagen wie ich folgendes realisiere:

habe eine long zahl , muss diese mal 1.2 nehmen, will sie aber nicht in float umwandeln!! die zahl kann auch hinterher gerundet sein!


----------



## macfreakz (11. Aug 2004)

@rammellaus: dein Java Grundwissen ist noch nicht vollständig! Wenn du nicht mal weiss, dass man Klassen implict importieren muss, ausser Klassen, die im Package java.lang liegen! Na ja! Sieht nicht gut aus ...


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

macfreakz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @rammellaus: dein Java Grundwissen ist noch nicht vollständig! Wenn du nicht mal weiss, dass man Klassen implict importieren muss, ausser Klassen, die im Package java.lang liegen! Na ja! Sieht nicht gut aus ...



wird schon noch ich hab mich auch noch nicht all zu viel mit java beschäftigt


----------



## macfreakz (11. Aug 2004)

@rammellaus: Einfach ein kleiner Mathematik Trick anwenden: 


```
long ergebnis = Zahl * 12 / 10;
```


----------

